# metabolism?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

This could be a silly question but u never know until u ask.

Is there any supplements or natural supplments that can slow metabolism down. I burn calories just by watching tv and i was just wondering if there was anything that could slow it down enough to give me half a chance.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

There isn't really a supplement that will help with this. But you need to give your body the calories it needs to keep it active. Therefore if it is breaking down food it will slow naturally. If you need help on what to do, give myself or my colleague Tom a shout. Scott


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Um, if you're losing weight like that go to the doc and get your thyroid checked. Could be hyperthyroidism or Graves disease, in which you just really need to get it diagnosed.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

If you are burning off calories so quickly watching TV....why not eat more? If you are bulking eat. What is your diet like? How much carbs, fats, protein are you eating? How do you know you are frying so many calories watching TV?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> This could be a silly question but u never know until u ask.
> 
> Is there any supplements or natural supplments that can slow metabolism down. I burn calories just by watching tv and i was just wondering if there was anything that could slow it down enough to give me half a chance.


whats your current stats, diet and training like ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

braxbro said:


> If you are burning off calories so quickly watching TV....why not eat more? If you are bulking eat. What is your diet like? How much carbs, fats, protein are you eating? How do you know you are frying so many calories watching TV?


I was just bein stupid meanin its hard for me to put weight on etc and even being a couch potato dont help.

Im the guy who goes for meals out eats all his and finishes what others have left then goes home and stuff his face. Thats me lol. Im the guy who has a family bucket from kfc to himself and never puts a pound on. Now im crammimg that much food down to bulk up im kind of "bored" of food. I dont really lose weight ill go upto 11stone and then for some reason not b able to eat as much then my body goes down to 10 where i can never get full and eat until im back up to 11. If u can explain why please do.

Im hoping this winter i can pile the weight on then cut the fat just before next summer comes.

All male members of my famliy have super metabolisms until there 25ish then all go fat. I cant wait that long i want to put weight on now.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a really quick motabolism too,you just need to eat more its that simple....i dont gain weight unless im eating about 7000 kcals daily,im 6.5 and naturally thin...its a chore eating so much but it has to be done,everyones totally different...i know lads who will gain weight on half of what i eat.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> whats your current stats, diet and training like ?


Im not really organised with this but heres what i know

Male

23yo

66kg

Dont know my body fat %

I eat whatever i can thats high in calories but i do eat 2 or three proper meals a day of fish or chicken with veg that sort of thing. Sorry its not exactly how many grams or more detailed. I also have 2 gain shakes with 480 cals in each drink.

I snack on peanuts all day or tinned fish that kind of thing to get loads of protien in.

Sorry its not very organised im abit obbsesed with the calories in foods for the weight gain. Any advice would be appreciated tho.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> I have a really quick motabolism too,you just need to eat more its that simple....i dont gain weight unless im eating about 7000 kcals daily,im 6.5 and naturally thin...its a chore eating so much but it has to be done,everyones totally different...i know lads who will gain weight on half of what i eat.


What do you eat baby elephants lol? I think i should be hitting that sort of level mate but i cant physicaly eat any more lol. I constantly feel sick but still ram it down me. Then if i am sick ill go eat more to replace whats gone down the bog. I am very slowly putting weight on but we are talking grams here nothing amazing.

My mate who i play darts with only has to look at a bag of crisp and he puts a stone on lol. He is 6ft and 14stone so he looks half decent size.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Um, if you're losing weight like that go to the doc and get your thyroid checked. Could be hyperthyroidism or Graves disease, in which you just really need to get it diagnosed.


Lol cheer me up y dont u? .

I think its just my age etc but i dunno. If i could sort my diet so i can regular eat high calories and i wasnt putting weight on i would give it ago at the docs but im hoping its a young guy thing.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> What do you eat baby elephants lol? I think i should be hitting that sort of level mate but i cant physicaly eat any more lol. I constantly feel sick but still ram it down me. Then if i am sick ill go eat more to replace whats gone down the bog. I am very slowly putting weight on but we are talking grams here nothing amazing.
> 
> My mate who i play darts with only has to look at a bag of crisp and he puts a stone on lol. He is 6ft and 14stone so he looks half decent size.


it is a slow process mate,it doesnt happen over night thats for sure,if your gaining wether its slow or not just keep doing what your doing.

I eat alot of junk food kfc,mcdonalds etc every day...i dont gain fat,i know its not very healthy but again thats just the way it is.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

HAWKUS said:


> it is a slow process mate,it doesnt happen over night thats for sure,if your gaining wether its slow or not just keep doing what your doing.
> 
> I eat alot of junk food kfc,mcdonalds etc every day...i dont gain fat,i know its not very healthy but again thats just the way it is.


Im the same as you mate. I guess the not gaining fat bit is the only bonus really. I have always ate loads since i can remember.

I no im impatient and i know it wont happen over night im not asking for that i just wish i could see more of a difference.

Just weighed myself and i have put 1 and half kg on in a month. Dont know if thats good progress but the scales are going up .


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

harrison180 said:


> Im the same as you mate. I guess the not gaining fat bit is the only bonus really. I have always ate loads since i can remember.
> 
> I no im impatient and i know it wont happen over night im not asking for that i just wish i could see more of a difference.
> 
> Just weighed myself and i have put 1 and half kg on in a month. Dont know if thats good progress but the scales are going up .


eating till your full doesn't mean your eating loads.

eating till your full and eating to grow are 2 different things, if your not growing your not eating enough, despite how full you are through out the day.

feeling full is just down to the size of your stomach, it doesn't mean your eating enough to grow bigger, high metabolisms guys (like me) need to force feed.

also you need to work out your total calories per day (on average) not just '' I eat high cal foods and 2x480ml shakes'' means nothing realy.

at 66kg I would say start at 3500cals, if you cant eat that then force it in, drink weight gain shakes on top of your meals once your full from whole food. don't drink shakes in between meals or in place of meals, your appetite will be blunted by that


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

stone14 said:


> eating till your full doesn't mean your eating loads.
> 
> eating till your full and eating to grow are 2 different things, if your not growing your not eating enough, despite how full you are through out the day.
> 
> ...


I do force feed mate. I eat and eat and eat and if im sick i eat again to replace what i lose. I aim for 3500 cals a day. I am gaining weight i think to be honest with u when i started i was expecting to much cuz i didnt no what was healthy to gain in what time period. Listening to a few people on here im not doing bad for what i want. Im just after as much info as i can so i can do the best i can without making to many costly mistakes.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

that's cool dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

HAWKUS said:


> I have a really quick motabolism too,you just need to eat more its that simple....i dont gain weight unless im eating about 7000 kcals daily,im 6.5 and naturally thin...its a chore eating so much but it has to be done,everyones totally different...i know lads who will gain weight on half of what i eat.


Feel your pain, 5500 gets the scales moving for me. Not sure where I'd fit another 1500 though!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Feel your pain, 5500 gets the scales moving for me. Not sure where I'd fit another 1500 though!


KFC my friend  a large wicked zinger tower box meal is close to 1500kcals.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm similar to you, as you know, and something that I truly believe that's helped me, is the supplements I've taking.

Don't get me wrong, I don't rely on these but whether it's a placebo or not, I've gone from 9st8 to 10st 7 in 4 weeks.

Basically, I take 6 BCAA capsules daily (two morn, two dinner, two tea) with this, I take 3 capsules of omega 3 fish oil, and lastly before bed, 3 zma capsules. Each of these are 1000mg.

Protein wise, I have a big shake in a morning, with a scoop of total mass matrix, and after my workout, at about 5pm, I have the same but 2 scoops of total mass, with some MCT.

There's all sort of other bits in there too but supplement wise, that's it. Though I'm tempted to try a pre workout drink too soon, see what that does.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Benls1991 said:


> I'm similar to you, as you know, and something that I truly believe that's helped me, is the supplements I've taking.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't rely on these but whether it's a placebo or not, I've gone from 9st8 to 10st 7 in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


You sir, have gained too much weight too quickly. And it's unlikely any of those supplements had anything to do with your gains. Maybe the BCAA but only if you are not eating any protein and you've already said you're using a protein powder.

How much lean muscle do you think a natural can gain in a year?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> I'm similar to you, as you know, and something that I truly believe that's helped me, is the supplements I've taking.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't rely on these but whether it's a placebo or not, I've gone from 9st8 to 10st 7 in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Tbh pre workout drinks dont do it for me. Cant remember the name of what i tried ill c if i can find out. It had loads of caffine in so i thought it would be like a super energy drink. Did nothing. I tried some strong caffine pills and again nothing. I find the best way to get me motivated for the gym is to get up and go lol. I dont know if theres other stuff in them to help your workout tho. Theres threads in the supplement section mate.

You can really put the weight on with a stone in 4 weeks and yoyr diets not overly stupid either. I was expecting some huge meals etc.

I think i may look into more supplements to try. Plus keep ramming the food down best i can lol.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Robbie said:


> You sir, have gained too much weight too quickly. And it's unlikely any of those supplements had anything to do with your gains. Maybe the BCAA but only if you are not eating any protein and you've already said you're using a protein powder.
> 
> How much lean muscle do you think a natural can gain in a year?


Don't get me wrong it's nothing substantial but considering I've never done strength training before, never ate like I have been doing before, my body has kind of taken a likening to the change. I'm expecting the rapid increase in weight to slow down significantly now as my body adjust to this lifestyle but the gain in weight has just made me optimistic for the future, as I've always been the 'skinny kid'.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Benls1991 said:


> Don't get me wrong it's nothing substantial but considering I've never done strength training before, never ate like I have been doing before, my body has kind of taken a likening to the change. I'm expecting the rapid increase in weight to slow down significantly now as my body adjust to this lifestyle but the gain in weight has just made me optimistic for the future, as I've always been the 'skinny kid'.


Tell me about it lol. Im no longer goin to b the skinny kid. I feel my body has taken quite well to it. I have moticed gains quicker than i thought i would and can now tence muscles i couldnt do a month ago. Im not enjoying the force feeding but it has to be done.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Tell me about it lol. Im no longer goin to b the skinny kid. I feel my body has taken quite well to it. I have moticed gains quicker than i thought i would and can now tence muscles i couldnt do a month ago. Im not enjoying the force feeding but it has to be done.


Completely agree with you mate, eating 3 times I normally would for breakfast is quite tough haha, not to mention how expensive it is to buy all the food every week.

Best of luck to you though mate, be sure to post up your progress.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

harrison180 said:


> Tell me about it lol. Im no longer goin to b the skinny kid. I feel my body has taken quite well to it. I have moticed gains quicker than i thought i would and can now tence muscles i couldnt do a month ago. Im not enjoying the force feeding but it has to be done.


The force feeding gets easier as time goes on and your stomach stretch's out to comfortably hold it all. I used to struggle to get 3500cals in years ago I can hit 6000cals now I normally maintain on 3500cals now . Even if its sh1t it doesn't matter, aslong as you have enough protein to recover and grow and enough carbs for energy through the day then imo for the average joe (us) it doesn't matter were the other calories come from, fat is an energy source aswell as carbs.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Um, if you're losing weight like that go to the doc and get your thyroid checked. Could be hyperthyroidism or Graves disease, in which you just really need to get it diagnosed.


+1

was thinking about it the other day.. ppl that weight more than me bulk on around 2500-3000 calories and i struggle to grow on 3500.. now that u have mentioned i remembered i used to have issues with my thyroid gland so i gtg and get it checked again.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Typical ectomorphs can have a small intestine 1/3 the size of an endo or meso so with it being physically impossibly to eat big meals plus a high metabolism which is the typical slim ectomorph its very hard to beat your genetics other than to force feed.

Humans are build for endurance and built to be lean not to have over developed muscles so if your lean and find it hard to gain weight then thats how your suposed to be, it doesn't mean there is a problem.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

stone14 said:


> The force feeding gets easier as time goes on and your stomach stretch's out to comfortably hold it all. I used to struggle to get 3500cals in years ago I can hit 6000cals now I normally maintain on 3500cals now . Even if its sh1t it doesn't matter, aslong as you have enough protein to recover and grow and enough carbs for energy through the day then imo for the average joe (us) it doesn't matter were the other calories come from, fat is an energy source aswell as carbs.


I dont no if your the same but i find my whole days eating is on if i have a decent breakfast or not. If i eat breakfast ill snack and eat meals all day and quite easy get over my 3500 cals a day. If i dont then i find eatimg near impossible. I wont feel hungry at all all day long and if i do eat ill just feel so sick.

Its very rare for me not to tho.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

All this talk of force feeding makes me laugh, and eating until you're sick is just crazy.

You need to adjust portions and quantities to suit your calorific needs or all you're doing is gaining fat or having bigger poo's.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Armz said:


> All this talk of force feeding makes me laugh, and eating until you're sick is just crazy.
> 
> You need to adjust portions and quantities to suit your calorific needs or all you're doing is gaining fat or having bigger poo's.


So what u saying mate the smaller portions more often way of doing it?

I agree with u on the last part of your comment lol.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I envy you guys and wish I had your problem lol! I used to have to force feed 3500 calories years ago, now i'm still wanting more food after 5000 clean calories!

I can't wait for the time I need 8000kcals to grow..i'll get there!!


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> So what u saying mate the smaller portions more often way of doing it?
> 
> I agree with u on the last part of your comment lol.


Yes exactly that.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I carb-cycle the following way...

Low - 3330Kcal

Med - 4300Kcal

High - 5300Kcal

No matter what day it is, I am always hungry lol. I have done days where I've consumed 8000 calories and 800g of carbs and still that hasn't hit the spot or moved my body-weight up.

A few weeks back I had a cheat meal consisting of two 12" pizza's and two large tubs of Haagen Dazs Ice-Cream and that meal made me feel satisfied and full lol.

My current weight is 90kg and body-fat % I'd say is sub 10...



I've been using 100mcg of T3 for quite a long time but as of today I've dropped that down to 25mcg in a bid to put on more lean muscle mass.

I feel your pain mate lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Contest said:


> I carb-cycle the following way...
> 
> Low - 3330Kcal
> 
> ...


Do you run the t3 through your bulks also? And do you use the 2day on 2day off or ed use at 100mcg?

And a long time as in 6+month or something?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Do you run the t3 through your bulks also? And do you use the 2day on 2day off or ed use at 100mcg?
> 
> And a long time as in 6+month or something?


Nah mate ran it straight at 100mcg for like a year or so. Have dropped it down to 25mcg now to gain some more size.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ah ryt cool, I wouldn't mind getting to your bf level tbh, did you maintain and still progress during this year being on t3 or has it progressively eat away at you? And side effects from bing on so long?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Ah ryt cool, I wouldn't mind getting to your bf level tbh, did you maintain and still progress during this year being on t3 or has it progressively eat away at you? And side effects from bing on so long?


Although I maintained a good bodyfat %, I feel that T3 made me look flat. My muscles just didn't look full and this is especially noticeable on my arms. I think my bodyfat % is mainly down to diet and the 8 hours of cardio I do per week though.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

wish there was a way to slow it down  only weighting at 67kg and actually lose weight on 2600 calories.. minimum i need is 3800 to see a change


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Your saying you can't put on weight but you don't know what macros your consuming on a daily basis??? How does this make any sense. If you want to do something then do it. Your simply not eating enough that is it. Start by keeping a log and working out how many calories and macros being consumed every day. Then up it. I could easily eat over 5000 caloires in one sitting without trying so how people are struggling to consume 3000 is beyond me?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

5000cals in 1 sitting! Jesus lol


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Easy when you think in a large Dominos there's over 3000cals then chips and wings then your dessert were not really talking alot of food.


----------

